# What RH (Relative Humidity) Beads are you using?



## jefred (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, I want to know what your favorite humidity bead percentage is. The humidity beads most commonly available are these and there may be more but this is the most common of the ones that I’ve run across:

60%
65%
68% (non-Heartfelt beads)
70%


I'm thinking of goes with the 65% beads. I have pricing questions in at several retailers and I haven't heard back from them yet.

So what do you use? Have you tried other humidity levels and weren't happy with it? I’m just trying to get an idea of what everyone else like if there is such a thing as a popular consensus when it comes to humidity beads. 
Oops I almost forgot. I’m also keeping an open mind and might purchase the Heartfelt 65% Humidity Sheet 19.5”x19.5” inches. The core of The Heartfelt Humidity-Sheets are made out of the same silica based material that the Heartfelt Beads are made of. 


Also is there another place that sells humidity beads for less than Heartfelt Industries 65%RH beads? I’m having a hard time finding another company that sells the 65% beads at all. With shipping it comes out to almost $40.00 per pound and these beads should be a lot less expensive. They could sell them for $25.00 per pound and still make a handsome profit and some companies do but not in my 65% RH level. Right now I’m checking out HCM Cigar Beads and we’ll see what develops. 


Your answers are always appreciated. Thanks in advance. Cheers!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

60% CC
65% NC

Both HF though I do have a small amount of HCM, I know $40 a pound is high but ive probably got 3-4 000 $ worth of stash so its a drop in the ocean.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I use Puck beads at 65% for both CC and NC. 

What is the thought behind the lower humidity for CCs?


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Favvers said:


> I use Puck beads at 65% for both CC and NC.
> 
> What is the thought behind the lower humidity for CCs?


Just personal preference I think that CC smoke better at a lower RH than NC


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll have to try it. I've thought about experiemnting with dryboxing but need to look up some stuff on the forum first. 

Sorry, shouldn't highjack the thread. Back to beads!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sligub said:


> 60% CC
> 65% NC
> 
> Both HF though I do have a small amount of HCM, I know $40 a pound is high but ive probably got 3-4 000 $ worth of stash so its a drop in the ocean.


This is the answer on all accounts.......


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im using 65% HF beads.

I dont have any CC so I cant attest to any difference there. I tried 70% but had a good bit of burn issues and a bitter/acidic taste from most sticks.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> This is the answer on all accounts.......


Seconded.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Favvers said:


> I use Puck beads at 65% for both CC and NC.
> 
> What is the thought behind the lower humidity for CCs?


Most start out at (or shooting for) 70/70. Why? Simply because someone heard someone quote someone who quoted someone who read an article written by someone who read Zino Davidoff's book.

Back in the 1930's cigar shops didn't bother much about storage. They got them in, stuck them in the window and counter and just sold them. It wasn't until Zino, always the master marketeer, slapped a sign over his door that said, "all cigars stored at 70/70" which was his freshness guarantee. Since Zino was so adamant that he knew everything there was to know, people bought into this for decades. Many, if not the majority, still do.

Enter the cigar boom of the 1990's. Lots of new smokers joined the fray and, with them, lots of rules breaking, rebelion against dogma born of experimentation. People noticed that storing cigars in a slightly less humid environment helped prevent annoying burn issues, such as canoeing, unevenness, premature extinguishing, etc. They also noticed that not only did the cigar taste every bit as good, in some cases, even better.

Cuban cigars offer a little different story. The British have long preferred their cigars on the dry side. Britain is a relatively temperate climate; never too cold, never too dry and certainly, never too hot. They found they could simply toss cigars info any type humidor and with no mechanical intervention, have perfect smoking, flavorsome cigars year round. Most humidors were historically lined in glass, tin, or ceramic, Spanish cedar being a relatively recent addition.

When people began looking into the actual numbers where most british cigars rested, it turned out to hover between 55-60%. It's caught on since then.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Most start out at (or shooting for) 70/70. Why? Simply because someone heard someone quote someone who quoted someone who read an article written by someone who read Zino Davidoff's book.
> 
> Back in the 1930's cigar shops didn't bother much about storage. They got them in, stuck them in the window and counter and just sold them. It wasn't until Zino, always the master marketeer, slapped a sign over his door that said, "all cigars stored at 70/70" which was his freshness guarantee. Since Zino was so adamant that he knew everything there was to know, people bought into this for decades. Many, if not the majority, still do.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks Don, some great information there. It's interesting to know some of the history behind it. All this is making me think I might need to lower my RH a bit.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

65% HCM beads NC only.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Favvers said:


> Wow, thanks Don, some great information there. It's interesting to know some of the history behind it. All this is making me think I might need to lower my RH a bit.


PM me your address and I will pop a small sample of 60 beads in the post and you can try them out with a couple of smokes and see what you think.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

sligub said:


> PM me your address and I will pop a small sample of 60 beads in the post and you can try them out with a couple of smokes and see what you think.


You are a good man Ross, that's very kind of you. Pm'd. I'll be sure to post my thoughts.


----------



## jefred (Jul 21, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Most start out at (or shooting for) 70/70. Why? Simply because someone heard someone quote someone who quoted someone who read an article written by someone who read Zino Davidoff's book.
> 
> Back in the 1930's cigar shops didn't bother much about storage. They got them in, stuck them in the window and counter and just sold them. It wasn't until Zino, always the master marketeer, slapped a sign over his door that said, "all cigars stored at 70/70" which was his freshness guarantee. Since Zino was so adamant that he knew everything there was to know, people bought into this for decades. Many, if not the majority, still do.
> 
> ...


Wow Don! Thanks a lot for all the information. You seem to really know your cigars. Does this mean that you prefer your cigars stored at or around 65%RH. I guess I'm wondering what your preferred RH would be. Thanks again for all the information, it's always good to know. Cheers!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, at least my non-Cubans. I prefer Cubans at 58%, but since no one makes beads at that mark, I settle for 60.


----------



## jefred (Jul 21, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yes, at least my non-Cubans. I prefer Cubans at 58%, but since no one makes beads at that mark, I settle for 60.


Interesting. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

To that end, has anyone had any luck keeping a wineador with two different RH% ranges? (i.e. 65-ish top, 60-ish bottom)

Or will I have to kick my NC's out of the wineador and into a coolerdor of their own? :laugh:


----------

